# Tappan question



## Jeff Owen (Jul 28, 2017)

I’m fishing the OSU tourney this weekend. Never fished tappan before, not looking for spots...although I won’t turn away advice...I just want to ask if there are any areas I need to be careful when running. Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## rk91279 (May 7, 2011)

Jeff Owen said:


> I’m fishing the OSU tourney this weekend. Never fished tappan before, not looking for spots...although I won’t turn away advice...I just want to ask if there are any areas I need to be careful when running. Thanks!
> Jeff


Nothing in Tappan to worry about except the normal shoreline shallows. No kind of structure or hazards away from shoreline. Hope this makes sense and is what you're looking for.


----------



## Jeff Owen (Jul 28, 2017)

rk91279 said:


> Nothing in Tappan to worry about except the normal shoreline shallows. No kind of structure or hazards away from shoreline. Hope this makes sense and is what you're looking for.


Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Jeff Owen said:


> Perfect! Thank you.



How did the tourny go? lots of fish, what won?


----------



## Jeff Owen (Jul 28, 2017)

It was BRUTAL! Thy moved it from Indian lake to tappan to catch more bass and bigger bass. 43 boats. We took third place with one bass! Granted it was a pig. 4.95 pounds. Won big bass. All it took was 5.80 to win. I threw the damn kitchen sink at em and didn’t get a bite. My dad got the big bass on a wacky rigged senko. Beautiful lake and beautiful day. Ironically it took 18 pounds to win on Indian yesterday.


----------



## Jeff Owen (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Jeff Owen said:


> View attachment 260176


Thanks Jeff. Tappan is normally an excellent bass lake, just check the Tuesday evening tourney results. It produces lots of nice bass....


----------

